# What do you want to see when you enter a reptile shop?



## Furless-Friends (Apr 7, 2006)

Ok folks.... I know it seems like such a simple question but in the planning stages of a shop now and want to know your views.

I want your top 5 things when rating a shop in order!

To me it's:
1. Healthy animals
2. clean viv's
3. Knowledgable staff
4. Stock selection
5. Decent selection of related materials....viv's suppliments bulbs etc

Whats way would you rate it?


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

I'll do this the order it would work if I walked into the shop...

1. clean, tidy shop that isn't too cramped (this includes clean vivs)
2. seeing healthy animals
3. pleasent, knowledgable staff
4. range of equipment, accessories and decor
5. stock selection


----------



## Furless-Friends (Apr 7, 2006)

Cheers SS....it's just I know alot of people have differing ideas and want to see what everyone expects out of a reptile shop in general.

As for the not too cramped aspect that could be one of the main problems.... most reptile shops are relatively small due to to the relatively small captive market and having to balance that against rent/rates etc.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Yeah I know its not easy and its probably more of a personal thing but I find it irritating being cramped in a small shop especially when there are lots of other people there :lol: I find it makes it more difficult to look at the animals too as there is always someone wanting to be passed. If its cramped in the shop I usually only go in to get something specific and then I'm straight out again :lol:


----------



## Furless-Friends (Apr 7, 2006)

You have a more than fair point. What i was aiming for was something close to the center of the town..... that drives rent and rates up as well.....

Would many of your out there object to having to travel a little to get to a slightly larger store?


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

I know I wouldn't object, if all the other points were covered as well. If there was 2 rep shops, one close in the town but tiny and cramped but one further out which was larger and more spacious I'd chose the further out one. Not only that but in town centres there is heavier traffic and it is difficult getting parked sometimes, so that in itself would be a factor to take into account when it comes to location.


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Ok in order of what i want to see

1. Clean, organised vivs
2. healthy reptiles homed appropriately
3. Helpful, happy, working staff
4. good range of accessories and books
5. Small descriptions of the reps under the vivs
6. (wishing here) VERY VERY cheap reptiles.. :lol:


----------



## Furless-Friends (Apr 7, 2006)

NNY said:


> Ok in order of what i want to see
> 
> 1. Clean, organised vivs
> 2. healthy reptiles homed appropriately
> ...


This is the best market research I can do....get opinions direct from the captive market!


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Oh if its in N I im not going to help as i won't be buying anything :lol: :lol: But yeah they use descriptions on the vivs in the local rep shop and it helps alot.. says the temps needed.. their diet and their latin name and country of origin... good luck with the shop mate.. hope it all goes well. .. oh and on the good looking staff.. haven't seen you but don't flatter yourself.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Furless-Friends (Apr 7, 2006)

LOL..... hey at least you know the staff will have a sense of humour ( will post a pic sometime and you'll see what I mean LOL)

And ALL advice helps..... N.Ireland seems to be way behind in the Reptile shop front at the moment and I'm hoping at the least to bring it into line with the mainland!


----------



## 16-BIT (Apr 17, 2006)

it is indeed. think you covered most things there andy.

over here would definately be variety needed. 

free caresheets with all animal purchases

how about a reptile minding service? for the holiday goer who has no1 to look after dave the 9ft boa? could help bit of extra cash in.

variety of live food not just crickets. and decently priced frozen not 50-65p per pinky like everywhere charges


ho about a wall of pictures of people and their animals theyve got from you thats a nice personal touch


----------



## snakeychris (Aug 16, 2006)

I think you should also make sure people know what their getting into.
So theres no 9 year olds buying cute little boas that in a few years time will be capable of crushing them.

be honest to the customers ( im sure you will  )
Dont try and trick them into thinking sand is good for reptiles.

i think.

1.Well organised not too cramped, All vivs on one side etc.
2. clean vivs, healthy alert animals.
3. All animals labeled with name, price and age.
4. friendly, knowledged staff, Don't just sit by the till, walk round and ask people if they need help.
5. well organised stock and supplies, live food( in good condition) and books.


----------



## snakeychris (Aug 16, 2006)

what also would be awesome aswell, but really hard.

If you had a vet there aswell


----------



## Furless-Friends (Apr 7, 2006)

snakeychris said:


> what also would be awesome aswell, but really hard.
> 
> If you had a vet there aswell


Would be good but there are only 2 vets in this country that know reptiles and neither is anywhere close to me!

As for the selling to kids. I sell some stuff from home at the mo.... beardies etc and I ALWAYS make sure people handle the parents before they even get to pick up the babies.

And then if the equiptment is bought off me I want some evidence that the animals will be correctly house one they leave my care

Thanks for the input. Please keep if coming. 

I want input from potentil customers so it would be a shop that makes the reptile community proud....we all know they are few and far between


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

a 50percent of sticker in the window
Clean, organised viv
healthy reptiles homed appropriately
Helpful, happy, working staff
good range of accessories and books.
Small descriptions of the reps under the vivs 
dan


----------



## Treefrog (Feb 20, 2005)

Good discount for mates.........lol
And maybe a job aswell ?......lol

I suppose you need a job first though......... I can wait....lol


----------



## Deadbait (Apr 9, 2005)

im looking to open my own little shop in a few years time also, what id want to see -

- a good solid range of animals that are all in good condition - not just hatchling corns and leos.
- clean, appropriate sized vivs, preferably all with equipment inside that you can buy in the shop, its so annoying if you see something you like/need but can't find anywhere that sells it.
- an honest and knowledgable owner/staff members, who genuinely care for the animals.
- a good, simple decor and layout to the shop that isn't too in your face, but enough to make it not feel bare.
- clean price tickets, with info regarding the species and specific animals inside - age, weight, sex.

also, a few other things that would help, some of these have been previously mentioned -

- a holiday/minding service.
- free caresheets with animals sold.
- pictures of previous animals sold from your shop with new owners.
- a stock price list for people to take away.
- a breeding programme on display (if you are planning to breed some stock from home)

hope this has helped a little 8)


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

> Good discount for mates.........lol
> And maybe a job aswell ?......lol


Philip you took the words right out of my mouth! :lol: 

Basically same as everyone else - knowledgeable staff, clean vivs, organised shop etc if theres one thing I hate seeing in any petshop its random tanks or vivs darted round the place! Nice vivs like the ones in your room Andy would look better! :lol: Good customer service always brings people in, rather than some shops ive been to where the staff ignore you :roll:

One thing Ive noticed about a *cough* certain reptile shop is the rabbits and other small furries that are in open cages just round the corner from all the boas, retics and anacondas. I dont think this is a good idea for a reptile shop (especially if I ever ended up working there :lol: :lol: ). Not including the stress it inflicts on the animals involved, the risks to staff etc but it also gives customers the wrong idea about keeping reptiles and potential prey items in the same room.


----------



## Treefrog (Feb 20, 2005)

Oh let me see.........what shop would that be Mel ? .....lol


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

lol ooo ok you want a guessing game... starts with R, ends with K and rhymes with prick


----------



## SCI (Feb 28, 2006)

chocolatecolubrid said:


> lol ooo ok you want a guessing game... starts with R, ends with K and rhymes with prick


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cornsnakes N.I (May 6, 2006)

chocolatecolubrid said:


> lol ooo ok you want a guessing game... starts with R, ends with K and rhymes with prick


lol :lol: :lol: :lol: can i guess plz i think i know lol would it be in bmena by any chance :lol: :lol:


----------



## Neonius (Jul 23, 2006)

(These aren't in rank order as i think they are all important, just listed)

1. Well set out shop.
2. Knowledgeable and friendly staff, who are eager to make conversation and answer any questions.
3. A wide range of exotic animals - but a balanced stock (not 70% snakes or 80% lizards etc)
4. A well designed, well layed out website would be good.
5. Healthy animals, living happily and securely


----------



## asnakecalled? (Apr 9, 2006)

what i like too see when i walk into a rep shop

1. Healthy animals
2. Clean, organised vivs not too cramped
3. Helpful & happy staff willing to help people
4. Good range of books & accessories
5. Descriptions & price of the reps under the vivs


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

DINOSAURS! ok i know u cant have dinosaurs :lol: 

i'd like to see:

Animals living in the correct set ups looking healthy with fresh food and water available and dead ones taken out.

animals being checked regularly and spot cleaned so they always look appealing and clean.

Staff who don't talk like children in a zoo and that actually know about the animals they've ordered into the shop in the first place. It annoys me that so many shops just order animals in without even knowing about them and then can't give a single bit of advice except, its a lovely looknig animal blah blah blah.

a good stock of products to care for ur animal, our local pet shop hardly stocks any reptile products, its useless. 

shop that isnt cluttered and clear aisles so u can actually walk down them without having to climb over everything. 

theres my most important things anyway...and dinosaurs :lol:


----------



## Neonius (Jul 23, 2006)

lol dinosaurs, that would own 8)


----------



## SCI (Feb 28, 2006)

All of the above and if you take a look at a certain shop in B'mena,then do the opposite you shouldn't go wrong.
Good luck with you new venture.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

*!!!!!reptile!!!*
dan[/u]


----------



## CyberFae (Feb 25, 2006)

Care sheets are for definite... and our local gives out loyalty cards (so when you buy a rep from them you get a "platinum" card that gives you 5% discount), so this may be good for business! Also having business cards for the local rep vet that you give out with their purchase woud be good. And free stuff, like bumper stickers, litte badges etc can be a fun way of getting children involved in herping (and good advertising)! And maybe an "import" service so you can obtain more interesting species from the mainland (for a small fee!)

In a perfect world I would like to see people given questionnaires to fill out, or they have to find their own equipment from around the shop; if they miss anything vital the animal is put on hold for 2 weeks while they go away, research, then come back. Or, if they're buying a full set up incuding animal, they take the set up home, get it sorted, then come back and get the animal in 2 days when it's habitat established. But I understand this isn't always possible!!


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

lol cyber u just reminded me then, the pet shop i started working in is building a childrens play area lol and they sell little reptile toys for the kiddies. and yeh it doesnt bring in the pennies and they aren't all that badly priced either. Kiddies love it at the pet shop i work in though, they go crazy at the kitties, carp pond thing ( 20p machine to buy food for them too ) and the marine fish lol. Its a good shop an they got a new manager who's revamping the whole place, can't wait for it to get started proper, she wants me to have a big input on the housing of the reptiles too so i can hopefully get them off calcisand and get them on what they should have!


----------



## 16-BIT (Apr 17, 2006)

carp pond thing ( 20p machine to buy food for them too )



that very irrespsonsible! koi carp im assuming? these can be over fed very easily!!!


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

sounds like thier robbing little kids money too, cheeky buggers should give the fish food themselves for free :lol:


----------



## 16-BIT (Apr 17, 2006)

im more concerned about the fish than peoples money tbh
think how many people visit the place with kids everyday, and how many kids pester there parents for 20p. even if its only 10 kids a day that at least 5 times the food they should be getting. koi can become overweight very easily and this can make them lazy and can cause serious problems also koi carp shouldnt be fed at any time from late september/early october right up until april when spring hits properly.


----------



## Treefrog (Feb 20, 2005)

Don't really think Andy is the kind of person to do something as irresponsable as that just for the sake of the odd 20p.
Besides the price of rent and rates over here he couldn't afford to be paying for the extra space to put a pond in it.


----------



## Charun (May 1, 2005)

clowns! No, clean and healthy animals, worker who know about the animals they have there. And an atm machine close by.


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

woah let me just say, yeh its 20p for a little very tiny bit of food and the kids love it. its no where near enough to overfeed them otherwise on a busy day they don't use the dispenser machines so they know they wont be overfed.


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

also we use chip and pin, good point charun, because often machines actually in shops take a charge, whereas we only have to charge if the sale amount is less than £10 and even then the charge is only 40p. 

A good location is near a cash point outside and probably need a town centre or main road where public transport goes directly past.


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Yeh, like everyone else, healthy animals, wide selection & knowledgeable staff & as far as being out of town, i don't think that would matter much for us here in N.Ireland as if there's a good rep shop we'll all travel to it (N.Ireland isn't that big)..... 
And good luck with the venture mate........ :wink:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

I'll be a little different to everyone else, and say what i _don't_ want to see in a rep shop 

in no particular order...
1. only a handful of vivs - a shop near me only has 3 or 4!
2. loads of empty vivs
3. dirty vivs with manky food/dead crix/mealie beetles and crap floating in the water
4. underweight or ill animals
5. lettuce in iggy vivs (see above )
6. calcisand for sale
7. poorly informed staff
8. lack of related equipment/books

good luck!


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2006)

For me it would have to be

1.Welcoming and clean well organised shop and staff(nothing worse than a member of staff that cant be bothered to be presentable.If they cant take care of themselves how the hell can they take care of animals)
2. Clean and appropiete size well stocked vivs.
3. Good range of accesories(bulbs stats feeds etc)
4. Good all round reptile balance(although we all know that breeding times vary for specific species and can be hard to get at reasonable prices)
5.Staff know what they are talking about and not just winging it.(i used to have a pc in the shop and if i didnt know something i would look it up for someone.But for the staff to have a good knowledge of the current stock within the shop at all times is a must)


----------



## Bonnie Mitchell (Jul 24, 2006)

*In a perfect world*

I would like to see info about care of the animals, info about forums like this one, info about CITES & preferring captive bred rather than wild caught animals. I would like the vivs labelled with age and source of animal, what food they need, as well as common & Latin names.
It drives me wild when u go into a herp store and can't move for lots of mummies showing their precious little ones the creepy creatures and going "yuck, look at the slimy snakes" (obviously timewasters that u can't get to the counter for!) Herp stores aren't petting zoos (or perhaps I'm a bit of a fascist?)
Anyway, I wish u luck with your venture. Reading this and other posts you have submitted it sounds like you have ur head screwed on right and have the brains for the job.


----------

